# Krankheitsbilder



## Olli.P (18. Apr. 2008)

Hallo Teichianer,

da sich hier m.M.n. in letzter Zeit die Fragen nach Fischkrankheiten ein wenig häufen,( Woran immer das auch liegen mag ) hab ich mal ein wenig die Suche bemüht um hier irgendwo entsprechende Bilder zu finden.

Leider kamen aber immer "nur" entsprechende Threads heraus und dann nicht wenige  
Ich denke mal, das da nicht wirklich jeder lust hat sich durchzuwuseln.... 

Daher nun meine Frage:

Wäre es Möglich im Album eine entsprechende Kategorie mit Bildern, Beschreibung der Krankheit und möglichen Behandlungsmethoden auf die Beine zu stellen...... 

Im Bereich Fischkrankheiten/__ Parasiten ist ja schon einiges Behandelt worden, aber eben immer mit reichlich Text.

Ich meine eben so eine kleine Datenbank, das wenn ich z.B. Karpfenpocken eingebe, sollten dann da eben 1,2, Bilder mit entsprechendem Text erscheinen.

Natürlich nur wie es rechtlich erlaubt ist 

Geht das?  

Bekommen wir das gemeinsam hin


----------



## chromis (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Krankheitsbilder*

Hi,

ich will jetzt keine Werbung machen, aber auf http://jbl.de/factmanager/index.php
kommt man nach einem Klick auf online-Hospital zu einer sehr guten Bild- und Textgestützten Diagnosemöglichkeit.
Allerdings sollte man daran denken, dass 100% richtige Diagnosen in vielen Fällen nur der spezialisierte Tierarzt stellen kann.

Die meisten Krankheiten sind eine Folge unzureichender Pflegebedingungen. Hier Abhilfe zu schaffen , lässt solche Krankheiten oft ohne Medikamente verschwinden und vermeidet ein Auftreten dieser Probleme in Zukunft.


----------



## Olli.P (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Krankheitsbilder*

Hi Rainer,

das war ja auch nur so eine Idee........ 

Ich dachte eben nur wenn man hier schon mal nachfragen will, wäre so eine eigene Datenbank doch sicherlich nicht schlecht oder??

Denn ich denke mal der hier angemeldete User wird wahrs. auch erst hier nach Hilfe suchen oder...... 



> Die meisten Krankheiten sind eine Folge unzureichender Pflegebedingungen. Hier Abhilfe zu schaffen , lässt solche Krankheiten oft ohne Medikamente verschwinden und vermeidet ein Auftreten dieser Probleme in Zukunft.



Auch hierauf könnte man dann in den Beschreibungen hinweisen. 
Denn wir dürfen ja eh schon rein rechtlich nicht die Medikamentenkoctails empfehlen.......


----------



## Annett (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Krankheitsbilder*

Moin,

die Idee ist nicht schlecht - allerdings müßten wir die Aufgabe mit den ordentlichen Bildern an User mit kranken Fischen deligieren. In der Aufregung und unter den normalen Bedingungen kommen aber eher unscharfe=unbrauchbare Bilder zu stande. :?

Da Rainer (rainthanner) sicher viele kranke Fische zu sehen bekommt, wäre das evtl. eine Quelle für uns.

Bei guten Aquarianern (die wissen, um welche Krankheit es sich handelt) befinden sich nur selten kranke Fische, um sie zu fotografieren. 
Das ist ja im Prinzip auch die Aussage von Rainers Zeilen:





> Die meisten Krankheiten sind eine Folge unzureichender Pflegebedingungen. Hier Abhilfe zu schaffen , lässt solche Krankheiten oft ohne Medikamente verschwinden und vermeidet ein Auftreten dieser Probleme in Zukunft.



Wie wäre es, die Daten mit ins Lexikon einzupflegen? Aber es müßte sich eben jemand finden, der das machen möchte........... wie immer, wenn es um die Bündelung von Wissen geht. 


@Rainer(chromis)
Die Seite von JBL ist nicht schlecht, jedoch ist die Seite zu KH im Gartenteich bei mir (derzeit?) nicht aufrufbar. 
Die Bilder der Krankheiten im AQ könnten m.M.n. auch von etwas besserer Qualität sein. Besser wie gar keine Hilfe ist sie aber auf jeden Fall.  

Eine habe ich auch noch - mußte den Link in der Linkliste gerade überarbeiten, da der alte nicht mehr ging: http://www.drta-archiv.de/wiki/pmwiki.php/DiagnoseKrankheiten/DiagnoseKrankheiten
Sogesehen gibt es reichlich Material im www.


----------



## chromis (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Krankheitsbilder*

Hi Annett,

stimmt schon, nicht alle Bilder sind optimal. Da aber den meisten betroffenen Teichbesitzern entsprechende Fachbücher nicht vorliegen(warum nicht, ein Buch ist auch nicht teuerer als ein kleiner Koi?), dürfte dies immer noch die beste Diagnosemöglichkeit sein. Im Internet jemand einen 'Rat zu geben auf die Frage "Mein __ Goldfisch frisst und schwimmt nicht mehr, was hat er?" dürfte sowieso eine Aufgabe für Hellseher sein. 

Besser ist, man verweist die Leute an einen Tierarzt mit Qualifikation auf diesem Gebiet: * defekter Link entfernt *

Ansonsten soll jeder schauen, dass er seine Tiere so gut wie möglich pflegt, dann werden die meisten Krankheiten auch nie auftreten.


----------



## Olli.P (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Krankheitsbilder*

Hi,


also ich könnte ja schon mal zwei, drei Bilder beisteuern (Karpfenpocken/BWS)..... 


Und: 
Wenn sich Werners Unterwasser-Bilder Serie weiter durchsetzt, sollte da dann ja auch wohl das ein oder andere brauchbare Bild dabei sein....... 

Jedenfalls hätten wir mit mit so einer Datenbank schon einmal eine Dokumentation wie eine entsprechende Krankheit aussehen kann.
Und wenn dann noch ein wenig Text zum Krankheitsbild hinzu kommt, kann sich der/die Hilfesuchende doch wenigstens schon einmal ein Bild machen, was auf ihn/sie zu kommen könnte.

Dann hätte wenigstens schon einmal jeder Forumsnutzer den Vorteil, erst mal hier zu suchen, bevor er sich ins WWW aufmacht, um hunderte/tausende von gefundenen Seiten zu durchforsten.


----------

